# What Bugs You the Most?



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

Out of the following scenarios, which one stands out to you most in a negative way? Feel free to post why you voted the way you did.
*
1:* The accountant got promoted for being the owner's son, then stole millions from the company, causing it to go under, but was let free by the police because he said he was depressed.

*2:* The priest hacked into the church computers in disguise, froze their bank accounts, and demanded the church stop preaching and forcing beliefs on people, causing the church to close and was never found out because he framed his mother.

*3:* The drunk salesman staggered around the room, slapping people hard on the back, then saw a computer and announced he wanted to be a nerd, so he downloaded the pentagon's motherboard, causing a massive power outage.

*4:* The billionaires in a large corporation, wanting to save money, laid off all of the employees with performance scores in the bottom 20%, allowing them to launch a new product line.

*a:* You are an ENFJ, ESFJ, INFJ, or ISFJ type.

*b:* You are an ENFP, ESFP, INFP, or ISFP type.

*c:* You are an ENTJ, ESTJ, INTJ, or ISTJ type.

*d:* You are an ENTP, ESTP, INTP, or ISTP type.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

2b.

I would've said the 4th one because it was selfish, especially with how economy is at the moment... but the bit in 2 where it says 'he framed his mother' actually angered me a little. I'd never do that to my Mum.

3 didn't really bother me, the guy just sounded like an idiot and there wasn't a permanent negative result from it apart from a power outage. 1 did annoy me a little (mainly for the reason he got promoted and blaming what he did on being 'depressed') but not as much as the end of 2.


----------



## Rayos (Mar 28, 2012)

The third sounded freakishly annoying. And besides that, he could have killed people in hospitals who needed life support. 2 was a close second, as the ending was uncalled for. If you're gonna do it, leave your mom out of it.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

*1:* The accountant got promoted for being the owner's son, then stole millions from the company, causing it to go under, but was let free by the police because he said he was depressed.

This one is wrong every which between the ",". 

*2:* The priest hacked into the church computers in disguise, froze their bank accounts, and demanded the church stop preaching and forcing beliefs on people, causing the church to close and was never found out because he framed his mother.

well, he was clever enough to solve two problems in one: he helped out a community, and helped himself, but then the chump framed it on his mom, when he should have had fake IDs ready for out of the country new life starting enterprising business :/ not cool on moms

*3:* The drunk salesman staggered around the room, slapping people hard on the back, then saw a computer and announced he wanted to be a nerd, so he downloaded the pentagon's motherboard, causing a massive power outage.

This one makes no damned sense. "pentagon's motherboard" lol, anti-geek alert. n/a

*4:* The billionaires in a large corporation, wanting to save money, laid off all of the employees with performance scores in the bottom 20%, allowing them to launch a new product line.

what's wrong with that? except that there is more to the story. the CEO would have been paid a large bonus for doing such a thing, robbing from the shareholders/little men. people who suck should be ousted, and that includes the bastard CEO who would capitalize personally on the sacking and potential breaking up of ppls/families


so 1D ENTP


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

They're all pretty annoying, OHH! I CAN'T CHOOSE!

I guess if I'm forced I'll go with 4d, but that is a reluctant response!


----------



## Mick Beth (Oct 19, 2010)

Elaminopy said:


> *3:* The drunk salesman staggered around the room, slapping people hard on the back, then saw a computer and announced he wanted to be a nerd.


I know people who are like this when they're not drunk.


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

Mick Beth said:


> I know people who are like this when they're not drunk.


But even worse if they are normally like that, but also drunk?


----------



## Mick Beth (Oct 19, 2010)

Elaminopy said:


> But even worse if they are normally like that, but also drunk?


Yep. My problem is with people who think they can become something (in this case, a “nerd”) without actually working.


----------



## Azure_Sky (Oct 9, 2012)

1D I guess


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

4d. You cannot download a motherboard, and the Pentagon has no control over the national power grid. That falls under Homeland Security, not the military.


----------



## Finntheirish (Jun 4, 2012)

1.a not only was everything wrong and unjust... all the people who work for the firm are now out of a job due to one scum bag...


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm gonna be a nerd and hack n' download the motherboard guise!

But mostly 4d.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

1. Just seems the most shitty.

2. 0 care, except for framing mommy.

3. Didn't understand because it was written up wrong/oddly

4. I already forgot what #4 was.

I'm INFP if you didn't click the :|


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

"Church computers" ? "Downloaded a motherboard"??


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Number 1 and I am B.

It bothers me the most because it is a person with zero accountability or morals who has been enabled by other people. This drives me insane, like mothers who nurture sociopaths.

At least the priest in number 2 thought he was doing something worthwhile and there's no proof that he's overall enabled, or that he lacks morals or accountability.

The salesman is just a moronic douchebag, and is annoying at worst.

The last scenario bothers me the second worst, but still, again, no proof that these guys are being enabled, and they may imagine they are still within their moral rights to judge people by low performance.


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

Elaminopy said:


> *3:* The drunk salesman staggered around the room, slapping people hard on the back, then saw a computer and announced he wanted to be a nerd, so he downloaded the pentagon's motherboard, causing a massive power outage.


This one, why? Because a motherboard is a piece of hardware, it can't be "downloaded." It's annoying my just to type this.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

It amuses the fuck out of me that Te types are less bothered by moral turpitude, but are supremely disturbed by annoying douchebags.

Especially since I found that choice the LEAST disturbing of the four scenarios.

Fi dom/Te inf for the win!


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

2b. 

I was actually thinking _"Really? There isn't anything that bothers me about this"_ until I got to the end. 
Seriously? You do something that had to have been completely backed by your personal beliefs and won't take credit for it? Actually, I can understand just riding off into the sunset never to be found out or heard from again; but putting the blame on someone else? 
Just grow a pair of f-in balls.


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

fourtines said:


> It amuses the fuck out of me that Te types are less bothered by moral turpitude, but are supremely disturbed by annoying douchebags.
> 
> Especially since I found that choice the LEAST disturbing of the four scenarios.
> 
> Fi dom/Te inf for the win!


I'm a Ti type thank you very much. But if these were real Id say number 1 is the worst. Number 2 is bad. #3 is inconceivable and I see no problem with #4. If the new product line is successful it will lead to more jobs.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

1b. I see this stuff all the time and it reminds me of how capitalism FAILS. It's all about how we don't start on equal footing, and how we don't end with equal punishment. And it all sucks and I feel irritated by it. 

And then 3. What? That sounds super funny, how can I be upset by that? If the motherboard can be downloaded by a drunken sailor--well then, please let that drunken sailor have some morals. And at least he's slapping everyone on the back--that perhaps suggests that he considers the community. Hospitals should have generators--right?


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

I would pick 3d. I don't like being around drunk people, I don't like people being loud and obnoxious especially, but then because of his carelessness and stupidity, he caused a huge national security breach and also affected lots of residents and companies.


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

1D is the only one where I'd want to punch the perpetrator in the face.


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

DMack said:


> This one, why? Because a motherboard is a piece of hardware, it can't be "downloaded." It's annoying my just to type this.


Well then he up-loaded it. Or down-graded it. I don't know. Something. The point is he screwed over lots of people with his carelessness and stupidity.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I'd say 1b. Even if the accountant was depressed he still should have gotten some kind of sentence. It's kinda saying that anyone who claims to be depressed or whatever can get away with any kind of crime.


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

1d

2, 3, and 4 are closer to moral grey compared to 1.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

1b. I hate that privileged, illogical bullshit. Moronic excuses.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

2d. It was really a tie between 2 and 1, though 2 won because he blamed it on his mom. 
4 may be harsh but it's still a completely logical action to take, and 3 is just hilarious.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

4d. Because it's the only scenario where there is no incentive at all. In 1 and 2 they are fueled by greed in 3 he is fueled by a desire to fit in or be cool but the billionaires are just acting on pure cruelty.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

I voted 1a, it's reckless and depression isn't by any stretch of the imagination an excuse for plundering a company so that people lose their jobs. And he get's away with it.

4 was second, but that's every day capitalism. Then I'd have to be upset every day.


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

Rayos said:


> The third sounded freakishly annoying. And besides that, he could have killed people in hospitals who needed life support. 2 was a close second, as the ending was uncalled for. If you're gonna do it, leave your mom out of it.


Hospitals have their own generators in case of a power outage. Or at least, they have here.

*As for my vote:*
FP and I went for #1. 

*#1*: This one was just wrong all the way. And he got away with it.
*#2*: Depending on what he did with the money I could have shown some support (still way better to convince the clergy to invest in something useful though :')), but then he blamed it on his mother.
*#3:* It's just an annoying drunk. And the power outage might cause me the most personal 'incovenience', but hey, let's just snuggle in bed or make a campfire. *sees paper lanterns flying in the sky*
*#4:* I really don't see anything wrong with this. I don't see it as a company's obligation to provide life-long support and especially not regardless of performance.


----------



## Rayos (Mar 28, 2012)

apple pie said:


> Hospitals have their own generators in case of a power outage. Or at least, they have here.
> 
> *As for my vote:*
> FP and I went for #1.
> ...


For whatever reason, I seem to have forgotten that fact because I knew it beforehand. 

Anyway, with that in mind, my answer changes to 1c. I realize I said 2 was a close second, but 1 does seem worse in retrosepct. It affected more people and the perpetrator got off for a crappy excuse and as far as I know now has millions of dollars.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

3. Downloading a motherboard. *cringes*

seriously though, 4. Because those other things might happen occasionally, but this one seems a lot closer to reality.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Haha, great scenarios. How did you come up with these?

3 is too funny, and 4 is unfortunate but somewhat understandable--if anyone is going to be laid off, it makes sense that the worst-performing 20% would be the ones to go.

1 is pretty bad, but I went with 2 for the worst, on the assumption that this is a normal church, not some corrupt money-sucking brainwashing scheme. In the case of a regular church, the priest is totally out of line for interfering with others' religious practices and closing down an organization that is probably extremely important to a lot of people. And then he frames his mom? Asshole!


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

LQ9 said:


> Haha, great scenarios. How did you come up with these?


It was tough. I was trying to find scenarios that would be picked by certain types. Going by the a-d groups, Fe, Fi, Te, and Ti.

To that end, I visited the subforums of the types that had one of those as dominant (ENTJ, ESTJ, ENFJ, ESFJ, INTP, ISTP, INFP, and ISFP) and tried to get a good idea of what those types mainly valued and subsequently despised.

For number 1, I was going off what I read about Te types valuing responsibility, respecting the chain of command and hard work, earning what you get, and not being sympathetic to excuses to get out of those, especially emotional excuses. I anticipated Te types especially viewing that the person got promoted without merit, showed how spoiled, ungrateful, irresponsible, and selfish he was by stealing from the company, destroying all the work that the other employees worked hard for, and then got away with it for a highly inadequate reason.

For number 2, I was going off what I read about Fe types valuing social and community morals, traditions, respecting members of that community and the values they share, despising hypocrisy, and the roles people have and their relationships to them. I anticipated Fe types especially viewing the priest as being passive-aggressive and backstabbing with the way he snuck into the computer system, was dishonorable by freezing the bank accounts, then used that to blackmail the community for a highly hypocritical reason, considering he was the priest and was the main culprit of what he was accusing the church of. As an after thought, I had him blame it on his mother to show the act of betraying someone close to him.

For number 3, I was going off what I read about Ti types valuing logical consistency, and mainly reading many accounts of people of that type being highly annoyed with things such as loud, obnoxious people invading their space, annoying sounds, and people just being overall stupid. I anticipated Ti types especially to focus on how annoying the salesman was being and then to focus on the absolutely impossible and illogical things he did, like how in movies they show "hackers" doing impossible things via ways that don't make sense. As a Ti type myself, I tried to think of something that would severely grate on my nerves. I anticipated other Ti types to also be too annoyed with the situation that it would matter to them more than the others. But, to make sure it was on par with the others, I had his actions cause wide-spread damage as well, but in an illogical way.

For number 4, I was going off what I read about Fi types valuing what they feel to be right despite what others think, creativity, being free to do things how they want to do them, and not judged by strict rules. A lot of it had to do with a thread I read by an ISFP in the ESTJ subforum complaining about how her ESTJ boss is so tough on her and only cares that she is late and makes mistakes and the only other Fi type in there also took her side. I anticipated Fi types especially to be disgusted that those workers were being judged by the standards of billionaires so far removed from their reality that they have no business determining their performance, then easily and casually putting those people out of a job like they mean nothing, all because they want to make more money when they have more than they could ever spend and could have just as easily used their own money without it affecting them.

Obviously, going by the results of this poll, the situations need some serious refining.


----------



## kebrouchard (Nov 27, 2012)

interesting


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

That first scenario is some bullcrap. :frustrating: That's like letting a murderer off the hook cause they were mad lol


----------



## puppies454 (Nov 14, 2012)

4c. like... WHY..


----------



## SunFlower27 (Sep 29, 2012)

I answered 3a, but I'm currently trying to work out whether I've mistyped or not. So I might not be an INFJ.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

I murdered my family and when the police arrived, I just told them I was in the blues and they left me alone forever.

1D


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

ESTJ - All 4 scenarios bug me equally.


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

Is it bad that none of these situations annoyed me? lol. Still, I had to pick one so I went with 1b. Causing an entire company to fall just because of depression is just really, really stupid and I can't imagine anyone letting someone off the hook just because of that.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

1, and I'm an ENTP. it's already fucked up that the guy was promoted just for being someone's son. Then he steals millions, which is also fucked up, and then blames it on depression.

Depression does not make one steal money. Anyone who thinks that needs to read a book. Or have a conversation with someone who's _actually_ been depressed.

On a side note, I find number 3 to be hilarious. Anyone who can hack the pentagon's motherboard whilst drunk has my respect.


----------



## Audiophyle (May 7, 2013)

Major Lol on option three. Honestly I think that the fourth one is the worst... but the third one is just too much to resist.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

How the hell does one go about downloading the Pentagon's motherboard, let alone doing it drunk?


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> How the hell does one go about downloading the Pentagon's motherboard, let alone doing it drunk?


So that one bugs you the most?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Elaminopy said:


> So that one bugs you the most?


No, I voted for number two.


----------

